# MiniLop X Netherland Dwarf



## nancy237 (May 29, 2008)

Has anybody crossed these 2 breeds???
Any idea what the ears would do??


----------



## Silver Marten (Apr 27, 2009)

They will probably have airplane ears.

Emily


----------



## nancy237 (May 29, 2008)

Is that cute??


----------



## Devoville (Mar 23, 2009)

A Netherland dwarf is 2 pounds and a mini lop is about 7 pounds... Netherland dwarfs have very very short and tiny ears Lops have very long ears that lop because it has a "crown". If the cross ever made it to begin with I.e. a dwarf buck trying to mate a huge lop who most likely will lift higher than dwarf can stand up then you will get a freakish assortment of v-shaped ear carriage plus nondescript body/head shapes. How about a holland lop its much smaller than a mini lop.


----------



## Silver Marten (Apr 27, 2009)

I don't think that I have never seen a Mini Lop\Netherland Dwarf cross, but I have seen Mini Lop and Holland Lop crosses with airplane ears. Most of them are pretty cute.

Emily


----------



## nancy237 (May 29, 2008)

I have a very cute buck that is about 4 pounds.
I need to post his picture to see what everyone thinks he is.
He isn't anything I have seem but sorta siamese collored..
Very sweet and funny personality!!
I have tried to breed him to a small black minilop I have .
The size differences aren't that drastic so I think he was successful..

I was just wondering about the netherland x minilop.


----------



## nancy237 (May 29, 2008)

I am doing a new thread to post a picture of my small mixed rabbit 
to see what kind of mix everyone thinks he is.
I don't know how to add his photo without a new thread.

http://i726.photobucket.com/albums/ww266/tarheel237/DSCF3402.jpg

I am having a devil of a time getting this photo attached..
I used to do photos okay but I forgot how...

Anyway ..I think I got the link above with the rabbits picture to work.
It was not full grown in the picture but he is about 4 pounds now that he is grown.


----------



## Silver Marten (Apr 27, 2009)

He is very pretty. He looks like a vienna marked sable Netherland Dwarf.

Emily


----------

